# Boot fitting problem



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

if they are starting to hurt more i would return them. there shouldnt be any pressure points on your boots. as far as i knowa boot becoming broken in will not remove a pressure point.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

I checked Burton's messageboard; it seems like these boots take long to break in:

Burton Snowboards Community - Burton SLX = Pain!

Freestyle does not accept returns, looks like if they do not break in, I'll sell them on eBay and be done with it. No more Burtons, they lost much respect since the SLX is higher-end.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

This is the exact reason you try on MANY boots at a store and wear them for at least 15 minutes. This is not burtons fault, there are tons of people the boots will fit correctly. If there is pain its the wrong boot for you, not the companies fault for making something that doesnt fit a specific persons feet. If there was any pain or discomfort to begin with either you shouldn't have bought them (since even with lacing them differently, or intentionally looser which you should never do, it didn't help) 

If boots are not comfortable in the shop why would they be comfortable for hours on the slopes? Any pressure point is a bad thing, just like people don't buy sneakers that hurt or cause discomfort.

Burton lost respect? Yeah email them and ask them to apologize for not making a boot that fits *your specific feet* perfectly.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

Again, I was advised that they would have to be broken in and that they are stiff at first and that was causing the discomfort, and again, the discomfort on the area was mild so the explanation was plausible. If you are saying that if there is any discomfort at all, I should not purchase them, then that changes things; I indeed made a mistake if you are correct. As you read, I am not the only one who appears to be having trouble with this model, one would think that a higher-end model would be more comfortable.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I will say the shop should not have pushed these boots if they were feeling even the slightest bit uncomfortable to begin with, either the employee didn't know about boots fitment or they were just trying to make a sale.

I ride Burton rulers, when I got to my local shop I tried on other Burtons, 32's and K2's but even the higher end models there didn't fit me right at all. We all have different feet, so the most important is just finding the right boot. Yes a stiff boot will break in, my Rulers seemed stiff out of the box but have mellowed out quite a bit. Basically if the foot to boot fit isn't right, the boots breaking in really won't help much. Even different boots within the same company will fit differently.

If you are going to sell them, don't break them in. Let the new owner of them break them in so the boot will break in to their feet instead of yours. Could help as a selling point.

The shop won't accept returns even with a receipt? I find that pretty low on their part, obviously people are trying on boots there, so whats the difference if someone took them home and wore them a little or not. Sorry you have to deal with a shop like that, just don't brand-hate due to a specific boot. I tried on the freestyle Burtons too and it felt horrible, but the rulers from the same year felt perfect, just do as much trying on as possible when you get a new pair.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

I'll give them a call tomorrow and see if they would be amenable to an exchange. If not, I've only had them since the 28th and have only worn them three times, all for less than an hour if not less. Additionally, I have the receipt (which says, in all caps 'all sales final no returns') which is dated, so odds are I will not take too big a hit on eBay.

Thanks for the advice, but this experience does not endear me to the brand. It is not hate, rather cautiousness.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah you really can't break in a boot just wearing them around home like that so saying on Ebay "not even broken in" should be fine. Totally understandable about the cautiousness, and didn't mean hate as "despise" more like hate as "talk down upon". Just out of curiosity, what was it that sold you on those boots, were these the ones with the therm-ic wire liners?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

They had good reviews on Backcountry and Sierra Snowboard, and were %50 off. I see now things are much more complicated than I was advised; what criteria would you employ when buying a boot for the first time?


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2010)

Comfort and no pressure points seem to be the ticket, though I'm not an expert... Theres a sticky in the board forum I believe.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Fenrisulfr said:


> They had good reviews on Backcountry and Sierra Snowboard, and were %50 off. I see now things are much more complicated than I was advised; what criteria would you employ when buying a boot for the first time?



Fit is always most important but it also depends on your style of riding. Alot of freestyle riders use a softer boot with allows for more mobility, while freeriders like a stiffer boot. I mostly ride park/all mountain freestyle, but I'm getting older so my ankles need a bit more support than they used to that's why I ride the Burton Rulers, it's kind of a good middle ground for me and they are super light. Insoles will also help, but again if there are any pressure points with a certain boot try on something else.

Make sure you bring snowboard socks when you try them on, and use just one good pair of socks, alot of people think more socks equals more warmth but that's not the case. Smartwool socks are a good brand to look up, many people have good reviews about them.

Once you find a boot that feels good, tell the shop you just want to walk around in them for awhile, go look at other stuff around the store and make sure they don't hurt. Your toes should just be brushing up against the inside/front of the liner when you stand up and there should be no heel lift when you walk. Should be snug but comfortably, they will "pack out" slightly when they are broken in, that's why any boot that seems a little too big is a big no-no as well.

Be picky!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

Makes sense for the most part; what is heel lift exactly? Also, I'm just now starting out, so I was advised to go with soft boots. Thanks for the help thus far.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Heel lift is when you step forward/lean forward and you can feel your heel slipping up, like a pair of bad fitting shoes. On a snowboard when you go on your toeside edge you don't want your heel to lift up in the boot at all, you want the direct motion going right to your edge. When you try on boots get them laced up real good and lean forward, if your heel lifts up a little its the wrong boot or wrong size. Again make sure you're doing this with one pair of good snowboard socks, as the fit can change if you try them on with toe socks compared to snowboard socks.

I agree that softer boots are better for beginners, more forgiving. I started on pretty soft boots but I'm older now and want a little more support so I ride a medium stiffness now, good support yet enough movement for riding freestyle/park. Boots will get softer away from the shop too, just like breaking in a pair of shoes they will flex easier over time.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Heel lift is when your heel lifts off the foot bed of your boot when mimicing/riding your toeside. large amounts of heel lift will lead to sloppy/uncomfortable riding.

As far boot stiffness I would think more about the type of riding you might like....Stiff boots typically big mountain riding carvin steeps, Mid flex for free-riding, all mountain some park. Soft for park application. These are just general definitions of riding type for boot stiffness, each person may be different. 

I would say with you being new look at a medium flex boots for best all-around riding.


----------

